# A Winter Tale - piano



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

My first musical piece this year, describing the winter here in Sweden. Looking out my living room, there is still lots of snow, on the streets, in the air, falling out the sky. It inspired me into writing this little "Moment".

A Winter Tale

André


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Andre, I followed you over here from ACF. Your piano pieces are always beautiful and technically sound. Another great one!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! It's always nice when someone likes a piece. I get sometime the reaction that my music is too old fashion but what can I do? This is me and I like it! 

André


----------

